# Buscar pepitas de oro



## Fran Bueso (5 Ago 2014)

He encontrado esta sobre un lecho de pizarra que con toda seguridad dejó allí un torrente de invierno:





Tamaño: 2mm 

Alguien se apunta a la próxima expedición?


----------



## Adicto (5 Ago 2014)

Sacarás más dinero yendo a vendimiar.


----------



## Fran Bueso (5 Ago 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Sacarás más dinero yendo a vendimiar.



Depende del lugar elegido y de las técnicas. No ha muchos años las "oreanas" se sacaban un sobresueldo con 3g diarios mínimo, a veces hasta 30g. Eso usando solamente el bateo.


----------



## ransomraff (5 Ago 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Depende del lugar elegido y de las técnicas. No ha muchos años las "oreanas" se sacaban un sobresueldo con 3g diarios mínimo, a veces hasta 30g. Eso usando solamente el bateo.



No tengo ni idea del tema, pero conociendo el modus operandi hispanistaní, algo me dice que si sacas algo corres riesgo de ser multado y casi sacrificado.

A ver si alguien que sepa del marco legal se pasa por aquí.


----------



## YOL (5 Ago 2014)

Esto no sera una campaña promocional ,de algun remoto paramo hispanistani , para atraer turistas con la excusa de encontrar oro.?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Ago 2014)

dónde hay que ir?


----------



## César Borgia (5 Ago 2014)

En tiempos de la conquista de América se pagaba el 9 por cien a la corona , que tiempos .....ahora sácate el autónomo, IRPF,ss, IVA, tasas de aduana.....:XX::XX:


----------



## cruel e inhumano (5 Ago 2014)

Yo me apunto, me pillé un detector de metales y todavía no lo he estrenado


----------



## musu19 (6 Ago 2014)

lugar y zona....?

En muchos sitios se hacen excursiones para "batear" rios... miralo en internet!


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Ago 2014)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Yo me apunto, me pillé un detector de metales y todavía no lo he estrenado



coño....eso parece una muleta para la nieve con cuentakilómetros.......::


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (6 Ago 2014)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Yo me apunto, me pillé un detector de metales y todavía no lo he estrenado



alguna vez he visto algún friki en la playa con un chisme de esos, y metido en el agua...


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Ago 2014)

HarryWashello dijo:


> alguna vez he visto algún friki en la playa con un chisme de esos, y metido en el agua...



si pues ya se reirá él cuando encuentre un galeón hundido repleto de monedas de oro.....::


----------



## cruel e inhumano (6 Ago 2014)

Galeones no sé, pero rolex y omegas a lo mejor sí.

Yo ahora en cuanto pase un poco la marabunta de veraneantes, por ahí finales de septiembre, comenzaré mis exploraciones playeras y ya contaré por aquí. Ahora no, porque con tanta peña igual alguno se pone a llamar a la policía pensando que estoy expoliando los tesoros d¡España. Creo que en algunas zonas no está permitido ni usar detectores, estos malditos políticos todo lo que tocan lo joden.


----------



## Frage (6 Ago 2014)

ojo que se matan entre ellas, las pepitas están en guerra.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (6 Ago 2014)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Yo me apunto, me pillé un detector de metales y todavía no lo he estrenado



Harás brazo! Siempre lo puedes utilizar también en la playa.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (6 Ago 2014)

burbujaja el tartaja dijo:


> Harás brazo! Siempre lo puedes utilizar también en la playa.



En realidad no, su peso es sólo de 1.2 kilos o así. Con lo que se hace brazo es con la pala para arena (scoop). En cualquier caso no está mal del todo como deporte

[YOUTUBE]FMUNUts46WM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## erpayo (6 Ago 2014)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> si pues ya se reirá él cuando encuentre un galeón hundido repleto de monedas de oro.....::



pendientes, anillos, etc... algunos se sacan un pico y en cualquier caso más que yendo a por pepitas


----------



## Fran Bueso (6 Ago 2014)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Yo me apunto, me pillé un detector de metales y todavía no lo he estrenado



Tiene que ser de impulsos porque hay mucha roca magnética y los VLF suenan todo el rato.

En realidad me estoy diseñando uno especial para pepitas. Si algúun electrónico profesional se apunta a colaborar en el diseño, bienvenido. Conocimientos requeridos: MOSFETS con cargas inductivas y/o microcontroladores.


----------



## erpayo (6 Ago 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Tiene que ser de impulsos porque hay mucha roca magnética y los VLF suenan todo el rato.
> 
> En realidad me estoy diseñando uno especial para pepitas. Si algúun electrónico profesional se apunta a colaborar en el diseño, bienvenido. Conocimientos requeridos: MOSFETS con cargas inductivas y/o microcontroladores.



y tú que diseñas? las pegatinas? ::


----------



## Fran Bueso (6 Ago 2014)

erpayo dijo:


> y tú que diseñas? las pegatinas? ::



Entiendes la palabra "colaborar" o necesitas croquis?


----------



## luismarple (6 Ago 2014)

Yo lo que nunca he entendido de la gente que se pone en la playa con esos cacharros es cómo no van a sitios con más probabilidades de encontrar algo que valga la pena realmente. Nadie va a la playa con las joyas de la familia, pero si te das un paseo por zonas donde ha habido movimiento durante muchos años (las afueras de la clásica hermita del siglo X, zonas donde consta que ha habido batallas importantes, zonas que en la época romana estaban habitadas y ahora son descampados...) creo que es mucho más probable encontrar algo de valor, más que por el metal por el valor histórico.

Como dato, cuando en Erandio construyeron el Pryca (ahora Carrefour) en la zona del parking encontraron cosas de la batalla de Lutxana, sucedida durante la primera guerra Carlista ya que todo aquello eran juncales y humedales donde nadie se había puesto a buscar.

Otra cosa es que eso sea legal.


----------



## palodearia (6 Ago 2014)

Vais a ver qué risas si os pilla la guardia civil haciendo prospecciones (porque ir con un detector son prospecciones) sin tener un permiso minero... Y si encima encuentras restos arqueológicos (monedas, munición...) más risas aún...


----------



## Fran Bueso (6 Ago 2014)

palodearia dijo:


> Vais a ver qué risas si os pilla la guardia civil haciendo prospecciones (porque ir con un detector son prospecciones) sin tener un permiso minero... Y si encima encuentras restos arqueológicos (monedas, munición...) más risas aún...



Buscar minerales no está prohibido.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 14:49 ----------




luismarple dijo:


> Nadie va a la playa con las joyas de la familia,



Todo es cuestión de concentración del metal. 

Hay más oro por m2 en una playa donde la gente se baña con su anillo de matrimonio que en las afueras de una ermita, como sugieres tú.

Buscar pepitas es para quienes gustamos más de la montaña que de la playa, es legal y da la satisfacción de encontrar oro nativo que solo has tocado tú. 

Como aliciente, están las pepitas de gran tamaño que también se pueden encontrar.






---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 15:01 ----------

Si alguien sabe de electrónica y de detectores de impulsos (PI), os comento mi idea.

La corriente al principio del pulso en los detectores PI comerciales tiene forma de rampa porque es como se carga naturalmente una bobina. Ello alarga innecesariamente el pulso, con lo cual las rocas magnéticas (que son ruido) se magnetizan más y darn más señal al cortar el pulso para "escuchar" la respuesta inducida.

Mi idea es acortar el pulso cambiando la rampa por una subida brusca, igual de brusca que el corte al final del pulso.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (6 Ago 2014)

luismarple dijo:


> Yo lo que nunca he entendido de la gente que se pone en la playa con esos cacharros es cómo no van a sitios con más probabilidades de encontrar algo que valga la pena realmente. Nadie va a la playa con las joyas de la familia, pero si te das un paseo por zonas donde ha habido movimiento durante muchos años (las afueras de la clásica hermita del siglo X, zonas donde consta que ha habido batallas importantes, zonas que en la época romana estaban habitadas y ahora son descampados...) creo que es mucho más probable encontrar algo de valor, más que por el metal por el valor histórico.
> 
> Como dato, cuando en Erandio construyeron el Pryca (ahora Carrefour) en la zona del parking encontraron cosas de la batalla de Lutxana, sucedida durante la primera guerra Carlista ya que todo aquello eran juncales y humedales donde nadie se había puesto a buscar.
> 
> Otra cosa es que eso sea legal.



Está prohibido buscar cualquier cosa arqueológica (eres un presunto expoliador si te ven con el detector). Ya me gustaría buscar en esos sitios sin problemas, pero en España ESTÁ PROHIBIDO y las multas son escalofriantes. Es más, dice la gente que incluso buscando en la playa legalmente, siempre hay algún Flanders carapadre indignado que llama a la policía por si estás buscando el oro de los galeones patrimonio sacrosanto nacional. Encima cada comunidad tiene sus leyes parece ser, y en unas se puede buscar en las playas o en sitios no arqueológicos, y en otras prácticamente no puedes dejarte ver con un detector ni en tu casa. 

Sin embargo, en UK tienen una legislación muy buena sobre este tema, se permite a la gente buscar con detectores y se reparten los beneficios con el estado. Gracias a esta legislación se han hecho descubrimientos arqueológicos que te cagas en los últimos años, mucho oro incluído, al tiempo que quedan todos contentos. De hecho hay un famoso programa del canal History donde unos tíos se ponen a buscar en el Támesis cuando baja la marea. 

En España, como siempre, los políticos NO TIENEN NI ZORRA IDEA DE NADA y legislan al tuntún. Ojalá en el País Vasco hicieran una ley así al estilo UK, porque debe ser una gozada buscar allí.


----------



## Fran Bueso (6 Ago 2014)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> ... incluso buscando en la playa legalmente, siempre hay algún Flanders carapadre indignado que llama a la policía por si estás buscando el oro de los galeones patrimonio sacrosanto nacional.



Contra la estupidez no se puede luchar, esto ya no es cuestión de legislar o no legislar.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Ago 2014)

Es que ese es el prblema

aquí se prohibe buscar porque es patrimonio y tal pero luego nadie se preocupa de ello, pasan los años, los siglos y todo ese patrimonio se deshace en herrumbre.

al final ni comen ni dejan comer.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (6 Ago 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Tiene que ser de impulsos porque hay mucha roca magnética y los VLF suenan todo el rato.
> 
> En realidad me estoy diseñando uno especial para pepitas. Si algúun electrónico profesional se apunta a colaborar en el diseño, bienvenido. Conocimientos requeridos: MOSFETS con cargas inductivas y/o microcontroladores.



Yo creo que lo más fácil sería comprar un detector de minas (de impulsos) de segunda mano, de esos de la OTAN o de Irak (no los de la WWII), y tunearlo. Yo tuve uno pero me detectaba todo hasta 50 cm de profundidad, sin discriminación, y acabé hasta los huevos de él y de cavar, y lo vendí, y se acabó para mi el tema de detectar. Pero a lo mejor para las pepitas de oro puede ser una maravilla.

Luego cambiaron todas las leyes y tal y hasta ahora no he vuelto a comprar un detector. Esos detectores de minas por impulsos se pueden encontrar de vez en cuando por unos 300 euros o así (nuevos valen más de 4000 euros), claro, normalmente en USA, UK, Alemania, etc. procedentes de soldados, a veces en España puede salir alguno a la venta.

Esa sería la opción más económica, pero si tenemos pasta, pues ya es otra cosa, pero hablamos de detectores carísimos, 4000, 10.000, 20.000 dólares, aquí podemos ver las principales marcas para profesionales:
Professional Pro Metal Detectors For Sale - Kellyco Metal Detectors


----------



## luismarple (6 Ago 2014)

Será ilegal pero basta con ser un poco discreto para que no te cacen en la vida. Pues anda que no hay en este país hermitas milenarias a las que no se acerca ni el tato!!!


----------



## Márquez (6 Ago 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> He encontrado esta sobre un lecho de pizarra que con toda seguridad dejó allí un torrente de invierno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podrías decir la zona aproximada, al menos que ciudad es...

por cierto informaos bien antes de ir con un detector a CUALQUIER SITIO sea cual sea, la legislación en cada comunidad es distinta, las multas/penas de cárcel ( si, cárcel) depende de cada comunidad pero en ninguna son minucias.

Se que en ciertas comunidades se puede pedir permisos a la administración correspondiente( que pueden concederte o no, y tardaran meses en el mejor de los casos) 

Que mas decir de la legislación, esto es España...que cada cual haga lo que quiera pero como os cojan con un detector a XXX kilómetros de una zona protegida( que lo mas seguro es que ni sepáis que existe) daros por jodidos 






luismarple dijo:


> Será ilegal pero basta con ser un poco discreto para que no te cacen en la vida. Pues anda que no hay en este país hermitas milenarias a las que no se acerca ni el tato!!!



típica actitud por la que todo el mundo ve a los detectoristas como expoliadores...


----------



## Z4LMAN (6 Ago 2014)

Visto lo visto sale mas rentable robar cobre.....


----------



## LOLEANTE (6 Ago 2014)

luismarple dijo:


> Yo lo que nunca he entendido de la gente que se pone en la playa con esos cacharros es cómo no van a sitios con más probabilidades de encontrar algo que valga la pena realmente. Nadie va a la playa con las joyas de la familia, pero si te das un paseo por zonas donde ha habido movimiento durante muchos años (las afueras de la clásica hermita del siglo X, *zonas donde consta que ha habido batallas importantes*, zonas que en la época romana estaban habitadas y ahora son descampados...) creo que es mucho más probable encontrar algo de valor, más que por el metal por el valor histórico.
> 
> Como dato, cuando en Erandio construyeron el Pryca (ahora Carrefour) en la zona del parking encontraron cosas de la batalla de Lutxana, sucedida durante la primera guerra Carlista ya que todo aquello eran juncales y humedales donde nadie se había puesto a buscar.
> 
> Otra cosa es que eso sea legal.



Los que van a la playa no buscan el santo grial, van buscando monedillas .

Si encuentras algo de valor histórico creo que por ley tienes que entregarlo. A parte de que corres el riesgo de encontrar un obus de la guerra civil sin detonar...


----------



## Fran Bueso (6 Ago 2014)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Visto lo visto sale mas rentable robar cobre.....



Ya puestos, robar oro. Esconder 1 tonelada de cobre resulta algo problemático.

Este finde me voy de prospección al Ninglinspo. Alguien se apunta?


----------



## luismarple (6 Ago 2014)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Los que van a la playa no buscan el santo grial, van buscando monedillas .
> 
> Si encuentras algo de valor histórico creo que por ley tienes que entregarlo. A parte de que corres el riesgo de encontrar un obus de la guerra civil sin detonar...



A ver, no vas a encontrar el casco de Leodovico, pero si te vas a Brunete y te empapas de donde se dieron cera (no creo que sea muy complicado encontrar un mapa de la batalla) seguro que es relativamente sencillo encontrar algún casquillo o algo por el estilo y no creo que estés esquilmando el patrimonio nacional por llevarte cualquier mierda que puedas encontrar (dudo que haya nada que valga gran cosa).

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 23:25 ----------




Márquez dijo:


> típica actitud por la que todo el mundo ve a los detectoristas como expoliadores...



Claro claro, sin embargo ir a la playa y quedarte con una alianza en lugar de llevarla a un cuartelillo donde es fácilmente identificable por su dueño ya que pone dos nombres y una fecha da al gremio de los buscadores de metales una imagen muy seria y profesional.


----------



## Fran Bueso (6 Ago 2014)

luismarple dijo:


> Claro claro, sin embargo ir a la playa y quedarte con una alianza en lugar de llevarla a un cuartelillo donde es fácilmente identificable por su dueño ya que pone dos nombres y una fecha da al gremio de los buscadores de metales una imagen muy seria y profesional.



Dejemos ya la búsqueda de joyas. Centrémons en las pepitas de oro cuyo propietario es "el viento".

También he oido que en la provincia de Málaga se encuentran pepitas de platino. Alguien sabe mas al respecto?

Respecto al detector de impulsos, algún ingeniero se apunta a un *diseño colaborativo* sobre mi idea?


----------



## luismarple (6 Ago 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Dejemos ya la búsqueda de joyas. Centrémons en las pepitas de oro cuyo propietario es "el viento".
> 
> También he oido que en la provincia de Málaga se encuentran pepitas de platino. Alguien sabe mas al respecto?
> 
> Respecto al detector de impulsos, algún ingeniero se apunta a un *diseño colaborativo* sobre mi idea?



Ala, olvida esas peras mentales y toma:

Garrett ATX Extreme Pulse Induction Metal Detector | eBay

Deja de buscar un ingeniero y empieza a buscar 1500 euros.


De nada.


----------



## hartman (6 Ago 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> *Buscar minerales no está prohibido*.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 14:49 ----------
> 
> ...



joder mi unico hobby como me lo prohiban los cabrones del gobierno....
por el darro decian que se podia encontrar oro.


----------



## Fran Bueso (7 Ago 2014)

luismarple dijo:


> Ala, olvida esas peras mentales y toma:
> 
> Garrett ATX Extreme Pulse Induction Metal Detector | eBay
> 
> ...



Soy ingeniero y dispongo de 1500 euros. Gracias por la info!

Creo que ya dije que no me interesan los PI del mercado, sino materializar la idea que tengo para mejorar la técnica PI especialmente para pepitas de pequeño tamaño.



hartman dijo:


> por el darro decian que se podia encontrar oro.



Tiene buena pinta, mucha roca y poca vegetación: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=37.1...,-95.677068&sspn=38.144864,86.396484&t=h&z=13

Hay oro en mas sitios de los que se cree, solo hay que saber donde mirar.

La pepita de la foto es mi primera y la encontré tras recoger 1/4 l de tierra. Fue digamos ir a "tiro fijo". Puse en práctica mi destilado personal de toda la información sobre el comportamiento del oro natural que recopilé. Resultó que estaba en lo cierto.


----------



## Fran Bueso (7 Ago 2014)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Vas a buscar por España? Avisa!



Pues acabo de estar y pienso volver a finales de Agosto al mismo lugar donde encontré la pepita, no muy lejos de La Bañeza.

Si quieres ir preparando el equipo mínimo te recomiendo algo como esto:

Garrett Goldsucher Set mit Goldwaschpfannen 99609 Gold Pan Kit im Conrad Online Shop | 861159

mas un cubo con un diámetro algo mayor que la criba y un pincel de alambres.

Contáctame por MP mpara mas detalles.


----------



## palodearia (7 Ago 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Buscar minerales no está prohibido..



Buscar minerales sin autorización de prospección minera, y para colmo sin ser el dueño de la finca ni tener autorización es ilegal (lo que suele pasar en las escombreras). Lo que suele pasar es que se suele pasar del tema salvo que te pillen en una reserva natural (no te cuento las multas por ir simplemente con el martillo de geólogo), o que se trate de una zona arqueológica, o donde se sepa que hay metales económicos (oro, plata...). Pero ilegal lo es. Da igual que estés con el detector, que estés bateando, o que simplemente arrimes el hocico al suelo. Si te pilla la guardia civil haciendo prospecciones geológicas o arqueológicas sin permiso, te pueden meter una bonita multa.

Eso es la ley. Otra cosa es que aún así nos sigamos yendo a escombreras o antiguas canteras y nos dé por darle con el martillito y el cincel... después de todo, la guarcia civil suele estar en la carretera con su coche, aire acondicionado... y no dando por saco en las escombreras... Pero si uno se va con el detector a un pantano o zona de acceso fácil... no suelen tardar tanto en salir. Especialmente si no eres del pueblo...


----------



## Fran Bueso (7 Ago 2014)

palodearia dijo:


> Buscar minerales sin autorización de prospección minera, y para colmo sin ser el dueño de la finca ni tener autorización es ilegal (lo que suele pasar en las escombreras). Lo que suele pasar es que se suele pasar del tema salvo que te pillen en una reserva natural (no te cuento las multas por ir simplemente con el martillo de geólogo), o que se trate de una zona arqueológica, o donde se sepa que hay metales económicos (oro, plata...). Pero ilegal lo es. Da igual que estés con el detector, que estés bateando, o que simplemente arrimes el hocico al suelo. Si te pilla la guardia civil haciendo prospecciones geológicas o arqueológicas sin permiso, te pueden meter una bonita multa.
> 
> Eso es la ley. Otra cosa es que aún así nos sigamos yendo a escombreras o antiguas canteras y nos dé por darle con el martillito y el cincel... después de todo, la guarcia civil suele estar en la carretera con su coche, aire acondicionado... y no dando por saco en las escombreras... Pero si uno se va con el detector a un pantano o zona de acceso fácil... no suelen tardar tanto en salir. Especialmente si no eres del pueblo...



Está prohibida la prospección minera sin autorización, que es algo distinto a buscar minerales.

La prospección implica una actividad industrial potencialmente destructiva para el medio ambiente, que es lo que se intenta proteger. La búsqueda de minerales por un hobbista generalmente no. A menos que los guardias te encuentren haciendo agujeros en la tierra del tamaño de un coche, por ejemplo, no te van a tocar y si lo hacen recurres y ganas.


----------



## Ds_84 (7 Ago 2014)

yo he estado en Alaska con gente que se dedica a esto, estuve 3 meses, suficiente para ver 'what it takes' para dedicarse al mundillo este.

Alaska es de lo paises más capitalistas (en valores) que he visitado y las mejores gentes que conocí se dedican al gold mining.

Y si, lo de las big nuggets (pepitas enormes) es una pasada...un pedrolo de 12K dolares es lo más fácil del mundo encontrarlo..muy muy fácilmente.


----------



## Fran Bueso (8 Ago 2014)

Ds_84 dijo:


> yo he estado en Alaska con gente que se dedica a esto, estuve 3 meses, suficiente para ver 'what it takes' para dedicarse al mundillo este.
> 
> Alaska es de lo paises más capitalistas (en valores) que he visitado y las mejores gentes que conocí se dedican al gold mining.
> 
> Y si, lo de las big nuggets (pepitas enormes) es una pasada...un pedrolo de 12K dolares es lo más fácil del mundo encontrarlo..muy muy fácilmente.



Cuenta, cuenta, somos todo oidos.

El problema de Alaska es el permafrost... y también la bendición porque se puede hacer "_drift mining_" sin miedo a que se te caiga el techo encima.


----------



## sveon (8 Ago 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta, somos todo oidos.
> 
> El problema de Alaska es el permafrost... y también la bendición porque se puede hacer "_drift mining_" sin miedo a que se te caiga el techo encima.



Ahora en discovery máx, serie documental "la fiebre del oro" en Alaska...


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Ago 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta, somos todo oidos.
> 
> El problema de Alaska es el permafrost... y también la bendición porque se puede hacer "_drift mining_" sin miedo a que se te caiga el techo encima.



hola,

No me gusta recordar mi estancia en la 'great land' (Alaska, significa eso en Aleut) ya que me lo pasé tan jodidamente bien e hice tantos amigos que dudo que vuelva a vivir semejante experiencia. Yo estuve allí en 2010 justo de vuelta de un Erasmus en Escocia, dejé las maletas en casa y fuí a sacar el billete para Anchorage gracias a un amigo que conocí de Erasmus.

La primera semana la pasé en Anchorage (300K habitantes aprox), en casa de los padres de mi amigo. Anchorage es lo unico que tiene vidilla en esas latitudes, salvo algunos pueblos/ciudades pequenyas 'de temporada' como por ejemplo Juneau, Kodiak, Unalaska, Homer..el resto..no hay ni cristo viviendo..sumado al pitchblack..es para volverse loco . 

Es un territorio bastante enorme, aunque no hay tantos pueblecitos en los fiordos como me esperaba. Realmente en su dia no miré 'datos' antes de partir, esto vino después. Alaska en conjunto, tiene la mitad de población que la ciudad de Barcelona (sino recuerdo mal Bcn tiene 1,5 millones de habitantes, creo recordar..) . 

Iluso de mi creí que sería rollo Noruega...pero en Alaska las condiciones de clima son algo peculiares sumado a la orografía del terreno y al permafrost (como muy bien comentas) otro tema son las corrientes que se juntan en el golfo de Alaska y el mar de Bering la hacen una zona muy muy peligrosa para cualquier actividad a partir de la segunda semana de Setiembre, aprox.

Hay cosas que se me escapan, porqué ya hará casi 4 anyos que estuve allí y desde entonces he ido de aquí para allá muy a menudo, pero si recuerdo lo más importante y bonito que viví/experimenté.

Tras la primera semana en Anchorage, mi amigo me comunicó que nos ibamos de allí..que ibamos a su casa. Yo pensé que iríamos a una casa en plan como la de sus padres..que era rollo esto, pero de color azul 'ducados'..







Pues ni de blas, pasé 9 dias en una barraca hecha de troncos, del palo así






Realmente no estábamos off the grid, pero la hora y media hasta el pueblucho más cercano a comprar fiambre y propano, era lo que lo que quitaba la 'esencia'. estabas en el medio de la nada, con unos paisajes que te quitan el hipo, viendo animales que solo verías en zoo's..(moose, caribou's, aguilas calvas, grizzlies..y unas langostas tanto de río como de mar de metro! )

Para acortar, si alguien va a Alaska más de 2 semanas, que vaya planeando un tour en avioneta. Hay vuelos regionales hacia aerodromos donde cristo perdió el mechero..que os dejaran cagaos con el paisaje. o podéis pillar ferrys que conectan sitios reconditos para flipar...paseito en ferry mientras ves el tipico alpenglow. No dejan de ser algo rednecks en algunos aspectos, pero de esos hay en todos lados..jeje.

Yo sin duda, es el lugar del planeta que más me ha cautivado.

Tuve la mala suerte de sólo poder presenciar 1 mes escaso de campanya de recogida del oro, pero me dejó flipado. Los sitios más transitados durante la campanya del 'gold mining' ofrecen cosas curiosas..como que puedes pagar el alquiler del apartamento con onzas de oro (no todos los landlors aceptan esto, pero si ví varios anuncios que aceptaban eso), así como alguiler de coches/pickups a pagar con onzas de oro.

Ahora tengo un amigo de la infancia que está ahí trabajando para una empresa que se dedica a temas de cctv, alarmas etc.

Cuando yo visité Alaska era a finales de Agosto, la temporada del oro ya llevaba practicamente 3 meses empezada (si hay buen tiempo puede empezar a finales de Mayo y alargarse hasta la 3a semana de Setiembre, con suerte).

Es un territorio espectacular, me gustaría volver y recorrer Alaska de punta a punta en mountain bike. En el fondo creo que es de las comunidades/sociedades con valores más capitalistas que he conocido y con unos valores de libertad y respeto a los mayores, que no he visto en Europa.

s2

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 02:13 ----------




sveon dijo:


> Ahora en discovery máx, serie documental "la fiebre del oro" en Alaska...



se puede ver por internet?

s2,


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Ago 2014)

¿lo de los valores capitalistas se supone que es positivo?


----------



## Fran Bueso (8 Ago 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿lo de los valores capitalistas se supone que es positivo?



Por favor, no me trolees el tema que es: BUSCAR PEPITAS DE ORO.

Con la política a otra parte!

@Ds_84: pensaba que me ibas a contar mas cosas que has visto sobre los buscadores de oro. Anímate y cuenta!


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Ago 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿lo de los valores capitalistas se supone que es positivo?



los valores capitalistas significan que NADIE de los que conocí tiene la locura consumista europea, que todo lo que se les pasa por la cabeza de montar..lo hacen con dinero ahorrado (ahorro real), que ni se les pasa por la cabeza pedir un crédito a un banco, que si no se lo pueden permitir - por ejemplo un coche - se compran uno de segunda mano.

Y por encima de todo, que cada palo aguanta su vela.

Y no, nadie muere por las calles, ni nadie apunyala a nadie por la espalda. Son comunidades con unos valores muy fuertes y unos lazos afectivos y profesionales que en realidad, no necesitan la 'rat race' de una ciudad. Entre ellos se dejan pequenyas cantidades de dinero o hacen trueque.

'Valores capitalistas' no significa - bajo el prisma izquierda-derecha - comprar, gastar, marcas y mariconadas varias.

Valores capitalistas significa respetar al vecino y ofrecerle la mano si ves que a caer. deja las pajas mentales para otro hilo.


@FranBueso..

la verdad que esa gold pan que citas - el standard de la industria, por cierto - te sobran la mitad de accesorios.

la gente que conocí cuando fuimos a Yukon no van con tantas mandangas, llevan el plato tal cual (sin todos los accesorios que ofrece esa tienda alemana que citas) y un par de botes de carretes de fotos, nada más.

lo que si llevan (ahí es diferente, por temas geologicos, basicamente) es una 'limpiadora' en la camioneta, tipo esto:







meten 10-15 paladas y así se hacen una idea de lo que sacarian por tonelada de terreno.

estas maquinas son muy comunes en Alaska, la gente (aunque tengan su trabajo en otro ambito) tienen una maquina de estas junto con una moto de nieve, etc. Es como el que tiene una barbacoa en el adosado.

Lo bueno de Alaska es que cuando termina la temporada de gold mining en superfície, en invierno (finales Setiembre) mucha gente se dedica a sumergirse bajo el agua para coger el oro con dragas o 'aspiradoras'..

Yo creo que con el plato este verde y un saco de paciencia vas sobrado, estoy seguro que tu primera petita no la encontraste con una 'panera' Garrett.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Ago 2014)

coño, eso es otra cosa, pero entiendo el uso de la palabra por lo de acumulación de capital, digo de ahorros.

Tranquilo fran, que no troleo más, jeje.


----------



## caimux (8 Ago 2014)

Ds_84 dijo:


> yo he estado en Alaska con gente que se dedica a esto, estuve 3 meses, suficiente para ver 'what it takes' para dedicarse al mundillo este.
> 
> Alaska es de lo paises más capitalistas (en valores) que he visitado y las mejores gentes que conocí se dedican al gold mining.
> 
> Y si, lo de las big nuggets (pepitas enormes) es una pasada...un pedrolo de 12K dolares es lo más fácil del mundo encontrarlo..muy muy fácilmente.



El más capitalista... Alaska Permanent Fund

No, si es que sois la hostia...


----------



## Fran Bueso (8 Ago 2014)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Yo creo que con el plato este verde y un saco de paciencia vas sobrado, estoy seguro que tu primera petita no la encontraste con una 'panera' Garrett.



Mi primera pepita ya le he encontrado y realmente da igual qué plato uses para el lavado.

Los que llevan arrugas en un lado son mejores porque permiten mas movimientos mas bruscos - y por tanto un bateo mas rápido - sin perder el oro.

La limpiadora esa que dices se llama "_sluice_" y hay versiones extremadamente simples de bricolar que se colocan en el arroyo y les vas echando las paletadas de tierrra:

[YOUTUBE]EYcrtHKaZlw[/YOUTUBE]


* P.S. Por qué cojones salen los vídeos dobles ????

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 16:40 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> y ya puestos en buscar "mierdas" que tal la busqueda con iman? "magnet fishing"



Cuando salga el imán que atraiga el oro me avisas 

P.S: creo que ya está inventado: Master Magnet: Attracts non-ferrous metal objects by AC induction!


----------



## lokifriki (8 Ago 2014)

en España se puede hacer algo así?


----------



## luismarple (8 Ago 2014)

lokifriki dijo:


> en España se puede hacer algo así?



Si claro, pero Spanish style. Echando a correr en cuanto aparece la Guardia Viril.


----------



## eloy_85 (8 Ago 2014)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> si pues ya se reirá él cuando encuentre un galeón hundido repleto de monedas de oro.....::



cuánto mas se ría mas llorará después cuando le toque devolver como los de odyssey


----------



## Fran Bueso (8 Ago 2014)

Se compensará económicamente a quienes puedan completar los siguientes subproyectos:

1. PCB. Necesito alguien que se maneje con soltura en diseño de placas PCB. Necesito un PCB de una sola capa para mi detector de metales. Componentes: microcontrolador ATTiny, 3 MOSFETs, una inductancia y una docena de diodos, de resistencias y condensadores.

2. Programa de ATTiny: uso de los contadores programables para crear un patrón de ondas rectangulares con tiempos precisos, sin usar interrupciones (p.ej. reprogramar el siguiente periodo antes de que el contador haya completado el primero).

Mi detector de metales sería una novedad en el ámbito de los PI en que la onda de corriente de la bobina es perfectamente cuadrada (sin rampas) y permite impulsos muy cortos y potentes. Esto no es fácil de conseguir pero tengo la solución. Ideal para pepitas de oro diminutas en terrenos muy magneticos.

Acepto participaciones en mi proyecto de detector de metales por parte de gente que tenga experiencia demostrable en el diseño y producción de equipos electrónicos en series limitadas.


----------



## Wired (9 Ago 2014)

Que envidia me dais con lo de salir a buscar oro... es algo que tengo pendiente desde que de pequeño leía historietas del Tio Gilito.
¿Cuantos kilómetros hacéis para desplazaros a los ríos? Si alguien sabe de algún río por Aragón yo me apuntaría.


----------



## luismarple (10 Ago 2014)

Wired dijo:


> Que envidia me dais con lo de salir a buscar oro... es algo que tengo pendiente desde que de pequeño leía historietas del Tio Gilito.
> ¿Cuantos kilómetros hacéis para desplazaros a los ríos? Si alguien sabe de algún río por Aragón yo me apuntaría.



Vete pensando en el tío Gilito cuando vayas a por oro y verás qué ostia te das. Es más parecido a recoger patatas en mitad de un río, bateando tierra como un hijoputa para terminar sacando una pepita que se la puedes meter por el culo a una mosca con un dolor de riñones que luego no puedes ni conducir de vuelta.

Como experiencia para pasar un día en el monte está bien, si vas a por oro pensando en hacer dinero olvídate.


----------



## Fran Bueso (10 Ago 2014)

luismarple dijo:


> Es más parecido a recoger patatas en mitad de un río, bateando tierra como un hijoputa para terminar sacando una pepita que se la puedes meter por el culo a una mosca con un dolor de riñones que luego no puedes ni conducir de vuelta.



Hombre, hay quen busa así, pero yo prefiero el "sniping" y el detector de metales. No solo es mas productivo, es mas sano para los riñones. Lo que pasa es que hay que Hestudiar un poco mas antes de salir al campo.


----------



## palodearia (11 Ago 2014)

Wired dijo:


> Que envidia me dais con lo de salir a buscar oro... es algo que tengo pendiente desde que de pequeño leía historietas del Tio Gilito.
> ¿Cuantos kilómetros hacéis para desplazaros a los ríos? Si alguien sabe de algún río por Aragón yo me apuntaría.



Hay indicios de oro en los skarn pirenaicos y en la depresión del Ebro.

Puedes empezar por ahí.

http://www.rah.es/catalogo/catalogo/gabinete\bah\metalurgia-ebro.pdf

(ya lo de la legalidad ya lo he dicho más arriba...)


----------



## cruel e inhumano (11 Ago 2014)

Luizmi dijo:


> y ya puestos en buscar "mierdas" que tal la busqueda con iman? "magnet fishing"
> [YOUTUBE]3tb58rtSq4Y[/YOUTUBE]



Pues para entrenerte no debe estar mal, sobre todo por ahí en los ríos cercanos a los frentes de la WWII. Pero he visto videos de gente sacando cascos, insignias, cinturones de munición y todo eso, y me da más bien asquete (seguramente con el imán se lo arrancan a los esqueletos de los soldados que están todavía en el fondo de los ríos).


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Jun 2016)

¿Quien se viene a las Médulas? :fiufiu:


----------



## Barspin (25 Jun 2016)

freedomfighter dijo:


> coño....eso parece una muleta para la nieve con cuentakilómetros.......::



:xx::xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## MementoMori (25 Jun 2016)

olestalkyn dijo:


> ¿Quien se viene a las Médulas? :fiufiu:



Estaré por León del 18 de Julio al 10 de Agosto. Propongo la zona de Pozos y el Rio Pequeño.


----------



## olestalkyn (27 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Estaré por León del 18 de Julio al 10 de Agosto. Propongo la zona de Pozos y el Rio Pequeño.



Me parece bien. ¿Alguien más?

Si os parece nos vamos organizando por MP


----------



## Infandos (27 Jun 2016)

No es por desanimar a nadie, pero en las playas de Santander, han pillado a gente que buscaba relojes y joyas perdidas por los bañistas, con detectores, y les ha debido caer una buena. No sé como será el tema en los ríos, pero habría que andarse con ojo.


----------



## vacutator (27 Jun 2016)

Infandos dijo:


> No es por desanimar a nadie, pero en las playas de Santander, han pillado a gente que buscaba relojes y joyas perdidas por los bañistas, con detectores, y les ha debido caer una buena. No sé como será el tema en los ríos, pero habría que andarse con ojo.



A ver quien inventa unas chanclas con detector el la suela. Así no podrán multarte por caminar por la playa y encontrarte un reloj "por casualidad"


----------



## pedrobuscador (7 Nov 2016)

Yo creo que la fiebre del oro está llegando a extremos, ahora hay más familias que se suman a batear ríos y utilizar nuevos detectores de metales.

Al final si quieres encontrar y extraer oro tienes que viajar a lugares que se hayan tocado poco y encontrar betas grandes o minas no exploradas,

Si no...lo tienes muy chungo, está todo super explotado. De hecho en el amazonas están haciendo destrozos diarios para sacar minerales cargándose el ecosistema.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (7 Nov 2016)

pedrobuscador dijo:


> Yo creo que la fiebre del oro está llegando a extremos, ahora hay más familias que se suman a batear ríos y utilizar nuevos detectores de metales.
> 
> Al final si quieres encontrar y extraer oro tienes que viajar a lugares que se hayan tocado poco y encontrar betas grandes o minas no exploradas,
> 
> ...


----------



## cruel e inhumano (8 Nov 2016)

Infandos dijo:


> No es por desanimar a nadie, pero en las playas de Santander, han pillado a gente que buscaba relojes y joyas perdidas por los bañistas, con detectores, y les ha debido caer una buena. No sé como será el tema en los ríos, pero habría que andarse con ojo.



¿Está prohibido en Cantabria?
El jodido campechano estará haciendo de las suyas con sus leyes de payaso.


----------



## Nerblu (24 Ago 2017)

Ya es ora de meterle un reflote al hilo a ver si aparecen nuevos buscadores de oro jeje
Por catalunya tambien tenemos zonas interesantes donde se busca bastante oro. Vease el Segre, Ebro, tordera, torlina y una zona donde creo que tambien habra es por la zona volcanica de la garrotxa que tiene abundancio de roca volcanica y la denominada black sand.


----------



## Angelillo23 (28 Ago 2017)

Nerblu dijo:


> Ya es ora de meterle un reflote al hilo a ver si aparecen nuevos buscadores de oro jeje
> Por catalunya tambien tenemos zonas interesantes donde se busca bastante oro. Vease el Segre, Ebro, tordera, torlina y una zona donde creo que tambien habra es por la zona volcanica de la garrotxa que tiene abundancio de roca volcanica y la denominada black sand.



Yo estoy deseando iniciarme pero la zona asturiana me pilla bastante lejos...

¿Alguien puede aclararme sobre la legalidad del bateo?


----------



## Nerblu (28 Ago 2017)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Yo estoy deseando iniciarme pero la zona asturiana me pilla bastante lejos...
> 
> ¿Alguien puede aclararme sobre la legalidad del bateo?



En principio en españa es totalmente legal batear oro fluvial asi como extraerlo de minas (ya que no existe posesion a titulo personal de estas en españa). Si que existe una regulación en el caso de que proliferará masivamente pero no es el caso de momento.

Es como todo, si vas en plan hobby con la sarten y 3 trastos mas no tendría que haber problema.. pero no te metas con una draga en el rio que entonces igual ya te dan un toque :XX:


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (28 Ago 2017)

Bateando este verano en Asturias:


----------



## Angelillo23 (28 Ago 2017)

Nerblu dijo:


> En principio en españa es totalmente legal batear oro fluvial asi como extraerlo de minas (ya que no existe posesion a titulo personal de estas en españa). Si que existe una regulación en el caso de que proliferará masivamente pero no es el caso de momento.
> 
> Es como todo, si vas en plan hobby con la sarten y 3 trastos mas no tendría que haber problema.. pero no te metas con una draga en el rio que entonces igual ya te dan un toque :XX:



Muchas gracias! Yo tengo detectores y demás, pero no puedo usarlos porque en Andalucía están prohibidisimos. 

Me buscaré algún plato de batear y cuando pasen las calores probaré a ver que sale por mi zona. Seguramente nada, pero bueno, es algo que quiero probar.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (28 Ago 2017)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Me buscaré algún plato de batear y cuando pasen las calores probaré a ver que sale por mi zona. Seguramente nada, pero bueno, es algo que quiero probar.



Antes de batear nada has de aprender como se mueve el oro en los ríos y como saber si es probable que en un tramo se haya depositado oro.

Encontrar pepitas es más cuestión de conocimientos que de suerte.


----------



## stuka! (28 Ago 2017)

puedo preguntar entonces como es que no esta lleno de 'romani' bateando los rios a espuertas? 

Porque por castilla , hay autenticos ejercitos robando los esparragos y las setas , se tiran el dia agachandose por algo que en el mejor de los casos vale 8 duros , se les pudre la mitad de las veces , les pilla la GC la otra mitad ,y mas pronto que tarde , les muelen a palos los mozos del pueblo.

Si fuese posible ( y no lo dudo ,-ojo- ) que en un dia se saque alguien (cuanto es lo de la foto , 1 gramo? ) , 30 or 40 US$ , perfectamente ocultable , no entiendo como no esta lleno de gitanos dandole a la sarten.


----------



## Angelillo23 (28 Ago 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Antes de batear nada has de aprender como se mueve el oro en los ríos y como saber si es probable que en un tramo se haya depositado oro.
> 
> Encontrar pepitas es más cuestión de conocimientos que de suerte.



¿Alguna recomendación? Lo único que he leído es una web personal de un profesor de universidad, que explica por encima el bateo, amen de otros temas de interes arqueológico 

Buscando nuestro arroyo de ORO

Bastante antigua y dificil de navegar por ella, pero bueno, recuerdo leer esa página hace mas de una década con ilusión antes de tener mi primer detector :o




stuka! dijo:


> puedo preguntar entonces como es que no esta lleno de 'romani' bateando los rios a espuertas?
> 
> Porque por castilla , hay autenticos ejercitos robando los esparragos y las setas , se tiran el dia agachandose por algo que en el mejor de los casos vale 8 duros , se les pudre la mitad de las veces , les pilla la GC la otra mitad ,y mas pronto que tarde , les muelen a palos los mozos del pueblo.
> 
> Si fuese posible ( y no lo dudo ,-ojo- ) que en un dia se saque alguien (cuanto es lo de la foto , 1 gramo? ) , 30 or 40 US$ , perfectamente ocultable , no entiendo como no esta lleno de gitanos dandole a la sarten.




Que conste que yo aun no lo practico, pero si algo me ha quedado claro, es que es una actividad totalmente antieconomica y que hay que estudiar el sitio bien, y esas dos cosas ahuyentan a la etnia.


----------



## Nerblu (28 Ago 2017)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Muchas gracias! Yo tengo detectores y demás, pero no puedo usarlos porque en Andalucía están prohibidisimos.
> 
> Me buscaré algún plato de batear y cuando pasen las calores probaré a ver que sale por mi zona. Seguramente nada, pero bueno, es algo que quiero probar.



Eso tengo entendido... Por Cataluña esta bastante jodido también, prohibido en los BIC y encima tambien tenemos los los BCIN (Bien Cultural de Interés Nacional de Catalunya)... Yo con el detector suelo hacer mas turismo detectoril y busco en otros paises


----------



## Helios_pc (28 Ago 2017)

stuka! dijo:


> puedo preguntar entonces como es que no esta lleno de 'romani' bateando los rios a espuertas?
> 
> Porque por castilla , hay autenticos ejercitos robando los esparragos y las setas , se tiran el dia agachandose por algo que en el mejor de los casos vale 8 duros , se les pudre la mitad de las veces , les pilla la GC la otra mitad ,y mas pronto que tarde , les muelen a palos los mozos del pueblo.
> 
> Si fuese posible ( y no lo dudo ,-ojo- ) que en un dia se saque alguien (cuanto es lo de la foto , 1 gramo? ) , 30 or 40 US$ , perfectamente ocultable , no entiendo como no esta lleno de gitanos dandole a la sarten.



Porque implica trabajar.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (28 Ago 2017)

stuka! dijo:


> cuanto es lo de la foto , 1 gramo?



Se acerca mas al miligramo que al gramo 

Es un simple hobby, no una manera de ganarse la vida.



stuka! dijo:


> no entiendo como no esta lleno de gitanos dandole a la sarten.



Porque hay que doblar el espinazo que no veas. Prueba y luego me cuentas.


----------



## Angelillo23 (28 Ago 2017)

Nerblu dijo:


> Eso tengo entendido... Por Cataluña esta bastante jodido también, prohibido en los BIC y encima tambien tenemos los los BCIN (Bien Cultural de Interés Nacional de Catalunya)...* Yo con el detector suelo hacer mas turismo detectoril y busco en otros paises*



Vaya faena. Es una pena a lo que nos vemos obligados para disfrutar un rato nuestro hobby porque no se quiera regular en condiciones la actividad...

Si no es mucha indiscrección, ¿en que paises has estado con el detector? ¿Me recomiendas alguno? Llevo mas de un año sin salir debido a que me supone desplazarme lejos y estoy con unas ganas!! :XX:


----------



## Nerblu (28 Ago 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Antes de batear nada has de aprender como se mueve el oro en los ríos y como saber si es probable que en un tramo se haya depositado oro.
> 
> Encontrar pepitas es más cuestión de conocimientos que de suerte.



A mi en su momento este PDF me ayudo bastante..

Pero lo que busco basicamente es lo siguiente:

Black sand
cascadas natural con rocas y arboles
Minerales asociados Pirita, galena ,magnetita,ilmenita,y otros sulfuros
Filones de cuarzo 
rocas ígneas.
zonas volcanicas 
También he leido que las hojas de eucalipto se asocian a las betas de oro (no he podido comprobarlo)

Despues tambien deberias estudiar el caudal del rio y encontrar la zona donde se depositan los metales mas pesados

---------- Post added 28-ago-2017 at 10:40 ----------




Angelillo23 dijo:


> Vaya faena. Es una pena a lo que nos vemos obligados para disfrutar un rato nuestro hobby porque no se quiera regular en condiciones la actividad...
> 
> Si no es mucha indiscrección, ¿en que paises has estado con el detector? ¿Me recomiendas alguno? Llevo mas de un año sin salir debido a que me supone desplazarme lejos y estoy con unas ganas!! :XX:



Pues depende de lo que quieras detectar... si realmente vas a por el oro el sud de australia es brutal, Canada, Sud Africa, EEUU (desierto de Sonora) Aunque si quieres algo cerca, por donde hay mas oro por metro cuadrado es cualquier playa. Despues de cualquier festival puedes sacar cosillas interesantes ::

Si lo que quieres es encontrar objetos historicos legalmente, En el reino unido creo que es donde tienen las legislacion mas permisiva.


----------



## coque42 (29 Ago 2017)

Por si os sirve a alguno de vosotros os dejo un par de vendedores bastante buenos de pepitas de oro a los cuales yo personalmente he comprado:
gemsale on eBay 
nuggetsbygrant on eBay
wow-nuggets on eBay
judyjudygold on eBay
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Nerblu (29 Ago 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> Por si os sirve a alguno de vosotros os dejo un par de vendedores bastante buenos de pepitas de oro a los cuales yo personalmente he comprado:
> gemsale on eBay
> nuggetsbygrant on eBay
> wow-nuggets on eBay
> ...



Joder, que pepitas mas jugosas que tiene esta gente.. quien pillara una de estas :baba:

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 11:00 ----------




Nerblu dijo:


> Joder, que pepitas mas jugosas que tiene esta gente.. quien pillara una de estas :baba:



Os dejo por aqui un Pdf interesante para aprender a leer mapas geologicos y poder estudiar mejor la zona con tal de encontrar oro.

Y los mapas geologicos por cortesia del instituto geologico y minero de españa Aqui 

Espero que os sirva de ayuda :rolleye:


----------



## enladrillador (29 Ago 2017)

Nerblu dijo:


> Ya es ora de meterle un reflote al hilo a ver si aparecen nuevos buscadores de oro jeje
> Por catalunya tambien tenemos zonas interesantes donde se busca bastante oro. Vease el Segre, Ebro, tordera, torlina y una zona donde creo que tambien habra es por la zona volcanica de la garrotxa que tiene abundancio de roca volcanica y la denominada black sand.



El unico lugar en España donde aun se puede sacar oro es en Navelgas, Asturias y Belmonte y toda esa zona, que es donde sacaban los romanos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Ago 2017)

enladrillador dijo:


> El unico lugar en España donde aun se puede sacar oro es en Navelgas, Asturias y Belmonte y toda esa zona, que es donde sacaban los romanos.



Si tu supieras...


----------



## Nerblu (29 Ago 2017)

enladrillador dijo:


> El unico lugar en España donde aun se puede sacar oro es en Navelgas, Asturias y Belmonte y toda esa zona, que es donde sacaban los romanos.



Conozco la historia, sin embargo hace unos meses estuve en Navelgas.. y aproveche para acercarme al Narcea y batear algo de oro. Cuando llegue allí pocas zonas vírgenes quedaban .. por lo que sigo prefiriendo buscar en otros sitios no tan convencionales  Alguna sorpresa que otra me he llevado jeje


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (29 Ago 2017)

En que paises esta permitido irse con una maquina profesional a buscar oro? me refiero a un camion de esos que lava unas 50 toneladas a la hora, por que hay tiene que salir oro de cojones, con esas cantidades y en dichos paises.

Si sale una media de un gramos por toneladas, es mas de 50 gramos a la hora y aunque fuese la mitad serian 25 que por 12 horas metiendo tierra es una catidad muy mjy grande de pasta en unos meses.


----------



## Nerblu (29 Ago 2017)

Ilmac dijo:


> En que paises esta permitido irse con una maquina profesional a buscar oro? me refiero a un camion de esos que lava unas 50 toneladas a la hora, por que hay tiene que salir oro de cojones, con esas cantidades y en dichos paises.
> 
> Si sale una media de un gramos por toneladas, es mas de 50 gramos a la hora y aunque fuese la mitad serian 25 que por 12 horas metiendo tierra es una catidad muy mjy grande de pasta en unos meses.



Supongo que en cualquiera pidiendo una concesión y huntando a los cargos pertinentes ::


----------



## kokoliso1 (29 Ago 2017)

Parece que no estáis solos en Noruega debe estar permitido:
https://steemit.com/metal-detecting/@vikingexplorer/metal-detecting


----------



## RNSX (30 Ago 2017)

Ilmac dijo:


> En que paises esta permitido irse con una maquina profesional a buscar oro? me refiero a un camion de esos que lava unas 50 toneladas a la hora, por que hay tiene que salir oro de cojones, con esas cantidades y en dichos paises.
> 
> Si sale una media de un gramos por toneladas, es mas de 50 gramos a la hora y aunque fuese la mitad serian 25 que por 12 horas metiendo tierra es una catidad muy mjy grande de pasta en unos meses.



Un conocido tenia una concesión en guyana, y entre el coste de la maquinaria, salarios, comida, diesel y demás con el oro por debajo de 40 no le era muy rentable el asunto.

Ten en cuenta que estas explotaciones suelen estar en sitios apartados, y solo el llevar alli los pertrechos cuesta un buen dinero.


----------



## rory (30 Ago 2017)

Y oro en otras zonas aparte de las mencionadas?


----------



## luismarple (30 Ago 2017)

Cuánto daño ha hecho el puto programa de discovery channel!!! Si sacar oro así, a la buena de dios, fuese negocio efectivamente ya habrían llegado los rumanoides en oleadas a dejar los ríos como una patena. Igual que ya hacen con las setas.


----------



## Forchetto (31 Ago 2017)

rory dijo:


> Y oro en otras zonas aparte de las mencionadas?



Mira el post 24 en el hilo citado. Hay zonas en Asturias donde hay gente que se dedica a ello:

Detector de metales ALDI - Página 3


----------



## tucco (31 Ago 2017)

Plaza de Benínar: El oro de Ugíjar, el oro de Benínar: Montañas que estallaban con aire a presión hace 2000 años


En otro artículo de este blog hablamos de la existencia de minas de oro romanas en la población de Ugíjar en unos arenales*junto al río. Los arrastres llevarían estos sedimentos hasta el Río Verde de Benínar y debido al pantano, se están acumulando en el fondo del embalse. Se sabe que la ley no es muy elevada, del orden de medio gramo por metro cúbico de arena, y no tiene por tanto suficiente rentabilidad económica, pero el oro está ahí presente. En el artículo de hoy hablaremos de la técnica que empleaban para la extracción y que consistía a veces en hacer estallar las montañas con aire a presión.


El primitivo origen de este oro se situa en las cumbres de Sierra Nevada, en la zona del Pico Mulhacen, pero por razones geodinámicas y por la erosión aluvial, el oro aparece mezclado con las arenas sedimentarias que hay al pie de la sierra tanto en la parte de la Vega de Granada (junto a la misma ciudad,*al pie de la Alhambra y debajo incluso de sus cimientos, entre los ríos Darro y Genil), como por*Guadix, Caniles*y en*Ugíjar.


Las fotografías adjuntas seguro que todos podeis reconocerlas, son de Ugíjar al otro lado del río. Pues*justo ahí los romanos extraían el oro. Esto ocurría hace 2000 años aproximadamente y desde ese tiempo la erosión natural ha seguido depositando estas arenas en el lecho del río y a su vez han sido arrastradas hasta el río de Benínar. Hasta antes de la construcción del pantano, la mayoría de las arenas auríferas terminaban en el mar. Ahora que se acumulan en el pantano,*el oro se queda en Benínar.


¿Pero cómo extraían el oro?

Ellos utilizaban la técnica denominada*"Ruina Montium"*que significa "Colapso de las Montañas". El procedimiento podía ser de dos tipos:

1.-*Por*desmoronamiento de la montaña.*Se excavaban galerías en el cerro que luego se llenaban de agua. Como consecuencia de ello se producían enormes desprendimientos que se lavaban con agua para separar por gravedad el oro de la arena.



2.-*Por explosión de la montaña con aire a presión.*Se seleccionaba la sección de la montaña que se quería*explosionar por medio de una red de canales situada en el plano que limitaba dicha sección. Se empapaba de agua para que se reblandeciera y se formara un plano de fractura. En el centro del cerro se excavaba también un hueco esférico al que se le hacía finalmente llegar agua a presión.*La presión del airedesplazado mientras mientras penetraba el agua producía una*fuerte explosión*que destruía el cerro. Con los restos, se procedía al lavado y extracción del oro.


Ahora cuando vayais a Ugíjar y veais esos cerros rehundidos, ya sabeis por qué: por que en ellos hay oro y los romanos lo extraían mediante la técnica de la"Ruina Montium".*La pena es que ya no sea rentable...


Pero*sería divertido meterse dentro del agua y sacar oro para tomarnos luego unas cañas... ¿Quién se apunta a la "fiebre del oro"?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (31 Ago 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> Cuánto daño ha hecho el puto programa de discovery channel!!! Si sacar oro así, a la buena de dios, fuese negocio efectivamente ya habrían llegado los rumanoides en oleadas a dejar los ríos como una patena. Igual que ya hacen con las setas.



Sacada por Manu Sanfiz este año: 248g, unos 8.000 euros al peso.


----------



## luismarple (31 Ago 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Sacada por Manu Sanfiz este año: 248g, unos 8.000 euros al peso.



Estupendo. Y cuántos han ido con su batea por esos mundos de dios y lo único que han sacado en limpio es un dolor de espalda?

El oro es tan caro porque hay que pagar al que lo saca por el jornal del día que sacó la pepita.... y por los otros 100 jornales que se ha vuelto a casa de vacío.

Cuánto más ha sacado el Manu Sanfiz ese año?

---------- Post added 31-ago-2017 at 11:54 ----------

Me apuesto una cena (en un chino, tampoco te pases) a que en España hay más gente viviendo profesionalmente del futbol que viviendo profesionalmente de sacar oro.

Como negocio es más rentable aprender a jugar a futbol.


----------



## janchy (31 Ago 2017)

algun foro o blog que trate sobre estas cosas y sirve de punto de encuentro para gente interesada en este mundillo? imagino que el que sabe sitios no querrá compartirlos? si fuera por Cataluña yo me apuntaria a alguna quedada o quedar con alguien y intentar buscar algo.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (31 Ago 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> Me apuesto una cena (en un chino, tampoco te pases) a que en España hay más gente viviendo profesionalmente del futbol que viviendo profesionalmente de sacar oro.



Ten cuidado no te quedes calvo detrás de las orejas, oye. En Asturias hay como mínimo 560 empleos directos en dos minas de oro (Boinás y Carlés).

El bateo no es una profesión, es una afición.


----------



## luismarple (31 Ago 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Ten cuidado no te quedes calvo detrás de las orejas, oye. En Asturias hay como mínimo 560 empleos directos en dos minas de oro (Boinás y Carlés).
> 
> El bateo no es una profesión, es una afición.



Sólo el Real Madrid tiene 1.085 personas en plantilla. Lo dicho, mejor meter el morro en el mundo del fútbol que en el del oro. Hay más posibilidades.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (31 Ago 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> Sólo el Real Madrid tiene 1.085 personas en plantilla. Lo dicho, mejor meter el morro en el mundo del fútbol que en el del oro.



A cuento de qué viene la comparación con el fútbol? :bla: Por qué no sacas a colación los funcionarios? la prostitución? las drogas? etc.. Tienen la misma relación con el oro, o sea, ninguna.

A mi ver fútbol me parece un juego de maricones.


----------



## luismarple (31 Ago 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> A cuento de qué viene la comparación con el fútbol? :bla: Por qué no sacas a colación los funcionarios? la prostitución? las drogas? etc.. Tienen la misma relación con el oro, o sea, ninguna.
> 
> A mi ver fútbol me parece un juego de maricones.



Lo que quiero decir es que pensar que se puede vivir de sacar oro en los rios es una paja mental. A pesar de lo que cuenten en discovery channel es más fácil vivir del futbol que del oro.

Eso es lo que quiero decir, lo del futbol sólo es una manera de tomar la medida de lo complicado que es encontrar oro en cantidades suficientes.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (31 Ago 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> lo del futbol sólo es una manera de tomar la medida de lo complicado que es encontrar oro en cantidades suficientes.



Tiene tanta relación como los cojones con encontrar trigo en cantidades suficientes.

Pero el aburrimiento puede más que la razón, verdad?


----------



## luismarple (31 Ago 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Tiene tanta relación como los cojones con encontrar trigo en cantidades suficientes.
> 
> Pero el aburrimiento puede más que la razón, verdad?



Claro que sí, guapi. Me pondría a discutir sobre el tema, a ver quién la tiene más larga, pero me da pereza. Quédate el minipunto para ti.


----------



## automono (31 Ago 2017)

del futbol se puede vivir, y no hace falta ni tener pajolera idea de futbol, basta con montar una tienda de equipamiento deportivo.
Buscar oro, en España, o mejor dicho en europa, tras varios miles de años rebuscando todo dios, con una legislación que te cagas, como han dicho, mejor por hobby que como modo de vida.


----------



## Nerblu (31 Ago 2017)

janchy dijo:


> algun foro o blog que trate sobre estas cosas y sirve de punto de encuentro para gente interesada en este mundillo? imagino que el que sabe sitios no querrá compartirlos? si fuera por Cataluña yo me apuntaria a alguna quedada o quedar con alguien y intentar buscar algo.



Compañero, hay varios blogs y foros de gente que busca oro, en su mayoria son foros de tematica "buscadores de tesoros" donde encontraras detectoristas y buscadores de tesoros. Personalmente me parece un mundo bastante interesante y entretenido ya que nunca sabes lo que te encontraras bajo tierra o agua.

Yo tambien soy de catalunya (Sabadell) por lo que si te apetece ir un dia a batear o detectar siempre es bienvenida la compañia :Baile:

---------- Post added 31-ago-2017 at 23:42 ----------




miniempresario dijo:


> del futbol se puede vivir, y no hace falta ni tener pajolera idea de futbol, basta con montar una tienda de equipamiento deportivo.
> Buscar oro, en España, o mejor dicho en europa, tras varios miles de años rebuscando todo dios, con una legislación que te cagas, como han dicho, mejor por hobby que como modo de vida.



Respecto a lo de vivir del oro en España, es cierto que es mas complicado dado que las zonas conocidas mas interesantes ya han sido mayormente explotadas, sin embargo creo que aun quedan cositas interesantes. 
Tambien he de decirte que si tu idea es vivir unicamente de esto tendria en cuenta la opcion de comprar un buen detector y pirarme fuera de españa.. Mali (sud africa) me parece un sitio realmente prometedor para vivir de esto (dejando a un lado la situacion socioeconomica del pais y los peligros existentes.


----------



## Enterao (5 Sep 2017)

Nerblu dijo:


> Compañero, hay varios blogs y foros de gente que busca oro, en su mayoria son foros de tematica "buscadores de tesoros" donde encontraras detectoristas y buscadores de tesoros. Personalmente me parece un mundo bastante interesante y entretenido ya que nunca sabes lo que te encontraras bajo tierra o agua.
> 
> Yo tambien soy de catalunya (Sabadell) por lo que si te apetece ir un dia a batear o detectar siempre es bienvenida la compañia :Baile:
> 
> ...





es un joby muy catalan esto del oro...imaginate que encuentras una PELA de oro...:XX:

por dios no se embarque ustec a MALI a por oro que se lo comeran los negros..:XX::XX:


----------



## Nerblu (5 Sep 2017)

Enterao dijo:


> es un joby muy catalan esto del oro...imaginate que encuentras una PELA de oro...:XX:
> 
> por dios no se embarque ustec a MALI a por oro que se lo comeran los negros..:XX::XX:



De hecho los forty-niners californianos en verdad eran catalanes exiliados tal y como sabe todo el mundo:fiufiu:


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Sep 2017)

miniempresario dijo:


> del futbol se puede vivir, y no hace falta ni tener pajolera idea de futbol, *basta con montar una tienda de equipamiento deportivo*.
> Buscar oro, en España, o mejor dicho en europa, tras varios miles de años rebuscando todo dios, con una legislación que te cagas, como han dicho, mejor por hobby que como modo de vida.



Según tu mimos razonamiento, para vivir de buscar oro basta con montar una tienda de equipamiento para buscadores de oro. 

Kit de Bateas Garrett

Joder, qué pringaos pasan por este hilo.


----------



## barakas (6 Sep 2017)

Por ahí hay un drone detector de metales, igual os interesa para este hobby/negocio.

Saludos


----------



## Everest9 (7 Sep 2017)

barakas dijo:


> Por ahí hay un drone detector de metales, igual os interesa para este hobby/negocio.
> 
> Saludos



Info de eso!


----------



## John Galt 007 (7 Sep 2017)

En cualquier calle llena de joyerías hay polvo de ORO en el suelo. Lo vi en youtube.


----------



## barakas (8 Sep 2017)

Everest9 dijo:


> Info de eso!



Drone based Metal Detector - YouTube

A la venta no lo he visto pero a saber si no hay por ahí algún esquema electrónico.

Aquí uno que hizo uno (no drone) con una raspberry, parece cutre, pero ya cuestión de ponerse 

Raspberry Pi - Discoverer first test run with metal detector - YouTube


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Sep 2017)

barakas dijo:


> Drone based Metal Detector - YouTube



Menuda chapuza, joder. Así no no detectas una mierda.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2017 at 10:12 ----------




barakas dijo:


> Aquí uno que hizo uno (no drone) con una raspberry, parece cutre, pero ya cuestión de ponerse
> 
> Raspberry Pi - Discoverer first test run with metal detector - YouTube



Jojojo! lleva la bobina fuera del plato y dando saltos arriba y abajo.

Innovación!


----------



## barakas (8 Sep 2017)

Hombre, a eso le pones una buena bolsa del mercadona bien atada y ya puedes hacer búsquedas por los ríos sin miedo a que pete 

Del tema este de búsqueda de pepitas no se como estará en cuanto a cantidad desperdigada por ahí, pero ya me imagino al que coja esa idea, desarrolle un drone en condiciones con rutas automatizadas y luego marque por geolocalización los puntos analizados para darte el paseo directo y así exprimir la probabilidad de éxito.

Me ha recordado a esto a lo del chatarrero de oro :XX:


----------



## santiagou (12 Sep 2017)

Seguro que se ha dicho. Paso de leerme todo el hilo.

Desguazando equipos electrónicos sacas mas oro que buscándolo por el suelo.


----------



## dantemaniaco (12 Sep 2017)

veniros a Ore-nse, cuenta la leyenda que los romanos se instalaron aquí por el oro, las bellas mujeres y las aguas termales jajj


----------



## Nerblu (15 Sep 2017)

santiagou dijo:


> Seguro que se ha dicho. Paso de leerme todo el hilo.
> 
> Desguazando equipos electrónicos sacas mas oro que buscándolo por el suelo.



Poco sacas de placas bases y telefonos, hace poco hice la prueba y de 6 telefonos antiguos y placas de ram no llegaba ni al medio gramo con todo el tute de faena que me pegue!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Sep 2017)

Se puede sacar oro de la caca - YouTube


----------

